# [SOLVED] Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.



## Bo0nd0ck (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello everyone, Im new to the forums here, so here goes my question.

Recently my year and a half year old computer started having problems.

Here is what its doing:

It powers on but the monitors(dual) never show anything, yes they are turned on heh.

The Keyboard does not light up.

There are no beeps to let me know if its the RAM or anything of the sort.

There is a faint(spelling) Click and the leds around my case dim for a split second and then its back to normal running just with nothing happening.

All of the fans are running and everything connected to the motherboard.

If anyone could please help me figure out what is wrong it would be greatly appreciated.

Also the air coming from the fan over the processor is cold as in the processor doesnt seem to be heating up or doing any work. =\

Im guessing either the processor or motherboard has died, and praying every day that isnt what it is lol.

Edit: Apologies if this is the wrong subforum, I just didnt know where to post because I dont know the specifics of the problem.

Edit 2: Forgot to mention the computer also magically powers on if I dont flip the switch on the back of the power supply, and I do not have it connected to the internet.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Try clearing CMOS. To do that: Unplug the computer. Open the case. Remove the little lithium battery (it looks like a silver coin) on the motherboard. Put the battery back in after 20-30 minutes and turn the computer on. If/when the computer boots you will get a "checksum error" message - enter BIOS and load default settings (or something similar). Don't forget to save before you exit BIOS.

Please post the system specifications - CPU, video card, power supply etc.


----------



## Bo0nd0ck (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Tried clearing the CMOS settings already, only left the battery out for about 10 minutes though because in the past about 2 minutes would clear my CMOS.

Here are my computer specs as well as I can remember:

P4 3.2 not over clocked
2.5 Gig of OCZ RAM with heat spreaders
Gigabyte Motherboard sli enabled but only using one video card.
500 Watt Power Supply
eVGA Nvidia 512MB 7800GTX
One SATA hard drive
One IDE Hard drive

The OS is on the SATA.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Look at the label on the PSU (inside the case) - what does it say about voltages and amps?

The machine is probably underpowered. Please click the "power supply calculator" link in my signature. Add 30% to the end result to compensate for aging and inefficiency.


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Remove ALL non-core components from your system and try booting up again (even remove the HDD(s)) - see if you can manage to get it to the POST phase.


----------



## Bo0nd0ck (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Went ahead and reset the cmos again and then i removed all non core components and everything is still going the same way(the bad way lol).

Powers on, faint click and dimming of lights, then straight back to normal with no keyboard or anything showing on monitors.

Thanks for the help so far.

Edit: Also getting 322 reccomended wattage from the calculator. I was figuring it would ask for more than that..


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Hi again,
You have to try another power supply. (and disable SLI in BIOS)


----------



## Bo0nd0ck (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Alright, going to try another power supply today and see if that will work.

Any recommended watts? Also In my post above I edited to show how many watts the power supply calculator reccomended, didnt know if you noticed it or not. I expected more than that though because I think the video card I have calls for a 500 watt supply, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

It's not all about Watts - the makers "lie" about the efficiency (its mostly about 80% if you're lucky). Have a look at *this*.


----------



## Bo0nd0ck (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

It was also a power supply that came with the case and I heard a lot of people opt to get aftermarket power supplies for custom builds instead of using the ones that come with the case.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

They're right. The PSU's coming with the case are usually lousy.


----------



## metallidethica (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

I have a similar situation. My question is: Do PSU dies after a while? If so, then how come everything else works except for the monitor? I know I probably should read the Power Supply Info page, but it's rather long and confusing to a newb like me. 

Thanks.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

A PSU, like virtually all the other components, will eventually fail. Manufacturers define this as MTBF (mean time before failure) and is often rated in 10's of thoudands or hundreds of thousands of hours at the specific temperature usually around 25c. Now, how you'll keep your PSU at 25c is beyond the measure of this reposnse, but that's a very unlikely event for the average user. Another thing to consider is the quality of the internal components. You may have heard about solid-state capacitors and their superiority over the old electrolytic ones. The solid-state ones last longer and have greater efficiency in comparison to the average electrolytic. A good PSU will use quality parts that are efficient and have long life spans. You also have to consider defects that are unknown at the time of manufacturing. Often these defects will become known VERY early on, often well within any warranty period.

If you suspect the PSU is dead but the rest of the system works then you should look more closely at the video card.


----------



## Bo0nd0ck (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Just swapped out the 500 watt power supply with a 650 Antec trio.

Nothing changed same problems happened?

Any clues on where to go from here?

Also reseated everything just to make sure.

Thanks for the help so far eneles and everyone else.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

I hate to say it, but it's probably the motherboard. Have a close look at it - any bulging/leaking capacitors? Miscoloured areas?


----------



## Mohamed Arif (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*



Bo0nd0ck said:


> Hello everyone, Im new to the forums here, so here goes my question.
> 
> Recently my year and a half year old computer started having problems.
> 
> ...





Hai , please try to remove the RAM from the system and place it on someother RAM slot

or try to replace the RAM with the new one.

it may solve ur problem

have a nice day


----------



## Bo0nd0ck (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*



eneles said:


> I hate to say it, but it's probably the motherboard. Have a close look at it - any bulging/leaking capacitors? Miscoloured areas?


Yea I took it out to check to see if I could see anything that looked wrong but I couldn't find anything, but I'm thinking its the motherboard too, hopefully it didnt take my processor or anything else down with it.

Going to take it to a computer shop tomorrow that charges 30 bucks to see what is causing the problem.

To the guy above, thanks for the suggestion, I already tried switch RAM and slots and only using one stick etc.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*



Bo0nd0ck said:


> Edit 2: Forgot to mention the computer also magically powers on if I dont flip the switch on the back of the power supply, and I do not have it connected to the internet.


That info certainly points at the mobo (I must have missed it when I read the post the first time).


----------



## Bo0nd0ck (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*



eneles said:


> That info certainly points at the mobo (I must have missed it when I read the post the first time).


Thanks for all the help eneles, ill let ya know when I get the MB replaced if that fixes the problem.

Really appreciate the nice community here!


----------



## Bo0nd0ck (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Well, I did the motherboard swap but I'm still having problems. Think my head is about to explode as well lol. :sigh:

Now when I power on the computer it turns off within one second of being turned on.

Any ideas of whats causing this?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Did you remember to reapply thermal paste between the CPU and its heatsink?
Run the computer with the motherboard out of the case. Use only parts necessary to enter BIOS - i.e. PSU, CPU + fan/heatsink, 1 stick of RAM, keyboard + mouse and monitor.
Check the standoffs used between the mobo and the case - they should match the mounting holes on the motherboard (no more, no less).
Once the machine starts, and stays on, you can begin adding parts one by one.


----------



## PokerGeek (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

I had this problem when I built my current PC - it would switch on for a second, then switch off. I changed the RAM and that solved the problem. Have a go and see what happens.


----------



## Bo0nd0ck (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Finally, fixed computer is up and running! Thanks so much for everyones help.

Problem was all of the fans in my case connect to the power supply.

I installed an extra fan and plugged it into the motherboard and it booted and stayed on right away.

I guess it was refusing to boot thinking there wasn't any fans connected to the motherboard.

Thanks again for all the help, also eneles i found where one of the round tube things(don't know the name of them, looks like mini soda cans) looked like the top of it was either burnt or busted.

:3-thumbup thumbs up to the great community here!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Computer Powers on but nothing else happens.*

Great news. :4-clap:



Bo0nd0ck said:


> i found where one of the round tube things(don't know the name of them, looks like mini soda cans) looked like the top of it was either burnt or busted.


That's a capacitor gone south. :smile:


----------

